# Need advise to set a new spark!!



## Karl53775 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have been married for over 25 yrs and our sex life has fizzled. My wife feels lonely and unwanted due to my lack of sexual interest. I love her dearly and need some tips to rekindle my urge. Help I'm desperate.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

When you are stranded on an island desperate for survival the coconut lends itself to be extraordinarily useful.

Try coconut oil!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Check your T levels, lose some weight, fake it till you revive your desire.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Check your T levels, lose some weight, fake it till you revive your desire.


:iagree:

You might add this too, The 5 Love Languages


and stay away from self pleasuring...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are you and your wife?

Why do you have a lack of interest in sex?

How many hours a week do you spend with your wife, just the two of you, doing date-like things?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you go to work only on days you are excited about going? Mow your lawn only when you are incredibly excited about lawn mowing? You can't say you love your wife and then behave in ways that demonstrate you don't. Maybe a trip to the doc will help but in the meantime, you do what you do in every other aspect of your life. You give what those who depend on you need. If you don't magically feel like it, you do it because it needs to be done and you figure out how to motivate yourself. The more you behave intimately with her the more you will feel intimate. Conversely, the more you deny her, the more you will justify to yourself that she deserves to be denied. 
She's your wife, so if she's feeling lonely, unappreciated, unloved, you're just plain screwing up, aren't you? It costs nothing to show affection, interest, and appreciation. Whatever seems more important to you today, I assure you, it isn't. If you are employed, some day you won't be. If you work out or have hobbies, some day you won't be able to. In the end, all you're going to have is your relationship with your wife. I suggest you invest yourself into the most important things. it's nice that you're here looking for improvement, but talking to your wife, holding her hand, telling her she's gorgeous, making out like a 16 year old, would probably have greater impact.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

OP the most important sex organ is your brain

Work on that The thrill and anticipation of a sexual encounter builds the passion

Start early in the day

Let the rest evolve

55


----------

